# Mouse cages



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I was just wondering can some people post pictures of their mouse cages? I want to see them as I may be interested in getting some in the future. Bin cages would be preferred


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

on it now... . . . .. .. .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The only pic i have atm is this one. They are in a zoozone cage atm whilst they are still babies. Then they will be going into a Savic Freddy 2 cage


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

first bin cage with the new girls in. . .



















the second (two bin cages put together using a tube). . . .














































and all three stacked together. . .


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

How many do you keep in them?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i have got 3 in the one and 4 in the double, but they will all go together once the new ones have had some time for me to check health and behaviour.

i will probably add the single to the double at that time


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Freddy 2 Max, Bright, Spacious and Lots of Air going through it. Bars so the mice can climb which they love to do. I keep 5 in here (3 neutered boys and 2 girls) All are happy and healthy with Aubiose on the floor now so they can forage for their food.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the mouse cage that I was using before the babies arrived (obviously this was before I furnished it for them), 








they are in a zoozone at the moment ( not got any pics of that) but Im having a swap around and they are going in this cage when they are big enough.
Xanders cage.









Are you thinking of getting mice now Cherpi? They are really really delicate creatures (more so than most rodents) and they need a specialised diet and care, so if you havent already I would ask one of the mouse experts everything they know (Zany Toon or Yorkshire Rose are the two people that spring to mind)


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't use bin cages for mice, but then I know my setup has been criticized so we all have our preferences.

here's my viv.









The front is totally open so ventilation is excellent and I took apart an old wire cage and stuck the sections to the walls with glass suckers so that they can climb lots.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

BattleKat said:


> Personally I wouldn't use bin cages for mice, but then I know my setup has been criticized so we all have our preferences.
> 
> here's my viv.
> 
> ...


Is it the height that stops them from climbing out? I couldnt even try that with the cats in the house but Ive heard it works. Cage looks lovely btw.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is it the height that stops them from climbing out? I couldnt even try that with the cats in the house but Ive heard it works. Cage looks lovely btw.


If the pingy lot from Mojo n Bobbys litter was in that cage they wud just fly out :lol: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> If the pingy lot from Mojo n Bobbys litter was in that cage they wud just fly out :lol: x


They are a crazy bath of meeces though so you cant compare them to normal ones :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is it the height that stops them from climbing out? I couldnt even try that with the cats in the house but Ive heard it works. Cage looks lovely btw.


They can't get up on to the front ledge as it's too high, and the shelves don't come right to the front so if they happened to fall off they would only fall to the bottom of the cage.

We've had pingy babies and decrepit oldies in there with no problems.
with the babies we started with the doors on, only taking them off when we were by the cage for the first few days, until we were sure they weren't going to just leap off in to space!
I think it is the height that stops them but it's weird because they'll happily wander all over the ladders at the top


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> Personally I wouldn't use bin cages for mice, but then I know my setup has been criticized so we all have our preferences.
> 
> here's my viv.
> 
> ...


What if they jumped clean out?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> What if they jumped clean out?


If that ever happened then I'd start keeping the doors on and probably feel absolutely awful but mice aren't stupid animals. I just don't foresee any taking a running leap out of their cage. 
We did put 5 inch high ledges on the shelves to make jumping out impossible but it made cleaning out a major pain in the ass so we took them off.


----------

